# Cat Proofing Your Home



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello fellow members,
I have three Cornish Rex cats, all very active and agile; the three of them get into almost anything. I thought I had cat proofed the house from floor to ceiling but, I guess not. Yesterday I had a lot of work to catch up on so I decided to stay home; at one point I heard a lot of crying and hissing and noise and assumed that the cats were fighting but decided to check out the 'scene' just to be safe. My male cat, Hectar, was hanging in the air from the blind string and was twisted around in the string; it was choking him and he wasn't able to breathe and was acting aggressively. I cut the string so he fell to the ground and then proceeded to get attacked (he was terrified and very aggressive) so I could cut the strings secured tightly around his neck and body. I am telling this story in hopes that everyone with a cat (or cats) goes over their home one more time; I am sure you may find something of potential danger..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg... i am happy to hear he is okay! thank goodness you had been home. I also have a cat who is in love with the blinds, plus a new baby, i'll make sure to cat proof this place as well as baby proof it...


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the fam ..at least your baby is still in newborn mode. terrible twos will have you scurrying around the house many times over.


----------



## Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

so so glad you found him. My friend lost a kitten this way.


----------

